# Zebralight H501 now with strobe mode and "warm white" LED



## ichoderso (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
today I got a mail from Zebralight.
The new H501 will have a strobe mode.
For the first I was disapointed because I don't need strobe.
But strobe can be activated by double click in Hi mode. So it's possible to click through the levels change the brightness modes without getting strobe.
I think, this is a acceptable compromise, IMHO.

What's your opinion?

Also the new 501 will be available with the warm white Q3-5A LED, but I dont know how many units will be made with this tint.


greetings from Germany,
Jens


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> Also the new 501 will be available with the warm white Q3-5A LED, but I dont know how many lights available with this tint.


 
You can do a count here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212642

This warm Zebralight has been talked about for a while. When it shows up as order-able, I will add it to the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, thats cool news. I like the double-click to get more modes feature. That way you get a nice three-mode light with the versatility of a 6mode one. Do you know if the H501 will have extra modes via double click on the lower levels, too?

I hope they release the "warm" version soon. Id buy one right away.

How do you get these infos?

(edit i voted for "Strobe + warm led" because i Like warm leds and i dont think, that an extra strobe mode which is only accessible via doubleclik would hurt anyone. Essentially it works like a normal threemode light while offering an extra strobe option.


----------



## dilbert (Mar 12, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> You can do a count here:


 
I think he meant he doesn't know how many units of the H501 will be made with the Q3-5A.

Hopefully plenty... that alone makes me want one! :thumbsup:

edit: I voted "_without strobe and "warm white" LED"_ since that would be my first choice, but I will buy it with the strobe as long as it comes in warm white.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 12, 2009)

dilbert said:


> I think he meant he doesn't know how many units of the H501 will be made with the Q3-5A.
> 
> Hopefully plenty... that alone makes me want one! :thumbsup:



thank you dilbert this is it, what I mean...., my english is very bad, Sorry


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

Now the only thing i am missing is an add-on Asph. lens. My lens mod worked well - i only bought a somewhat small lens that couldnt colllect all the light coming out auf the h60, though it added considerably to the throw of this light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

[OT]

I think it would be really cool if Zebralight offered a spinning pedestal, then you could turn your light into a baby lighthouse. 

[/OT]


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 12, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> I hope they release the "warm" version soon. Id buy one right away.
> 
> How do you get these infos?



I asked an engeneer from Zebralight some month ago about this warm white version (releasing time from H30 and H60)
and it seems, this is the first Zebralight with this tint now.
This guy wrote also in another mail, that this tint option will be added in all other Zebralight models in the future (and if enough Q3-5A's available...)

Jens


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

The added Strobe Mode is also the reason for the H501 beeing late: They had to reprint the packaging. therfore the h501 is beeing released next week.
i dont got any information, that the warm tint versions will too be avaible next week. I think we will have to wait a bit longer for the warm ones.
(edit) @ ichoderso: just saw your post - hopefully it will direclty be released with the warm tint led


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 12, 2009)

Strobe's okay since it's hidden. It would be nice if the frequency could be adjusted from strobe to slow beacon.

Geoff


----------



## Rk-2000 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hidden strobe would not hurt, a slow beacon / double beacon for signaling and very long runtime could be more useful.

Neutral white is great!


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Voted for with strobe. For that emergency use when I need to alert people in a car accident, etc. the strobe will be immensely useful. I would like SOS mode also.

If you don't want these features, you always have an option of not using them. 

The reverse is not true on lights lacking these features. That is another way of saying it's better to have it and not need it than not have it when you need it.

I don't understand the way some people think sometimes. You are disappointed because it has more features than you want? Now I could understand the thinking if the extra feature adds more weight, size, or cost to the product.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 12, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Voted for with strobe. For that emergency use when I need to alert people in a car accident, etc. the strobe will be immensely useful. I would like SOS mode also.
> 
> If you don't want these features, you always have an option of not using them.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with you here. This is the reason I opted for the L0DQ4 instead of the newer LD01. In fact, it took a couple days with it before I remembered it even had strobe and SOS. 

Geoff


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

In fact, i would`nt like the storb mode if it was as with the L0D/LD01:
With the L0D you always get the annoying strobemode while switching through the modes. I would take the LD01 for having less modes and beeing more comfortable because of that.

With the Zebralights its different: As the strobe mode is hidden behind a double-click it wont be annoying while clicking through the standard modes. It only comes up if you want it to.
Thats great.


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 12, 2009)

Warm tints and hidden strobe mode... Excellent work Zebralight!!!!

I wonder if an easter egg is hidden in the UI?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll likely buy one if they are available with the Q3-5A emitter.

Strobe isn't as important to me, but if it is only accessable through a double click on high, I don't have a problem with the added feature.


BTW...why is it called an "easter egg"?...
.just because it is hidden?


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

The strobe would not be the Easter egg.
Here is a good explantion what an easter egg is in the media.


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 12, 2009)

I was not meaning that the strobe mode is an easter egg, apparently ZL are changing their packaging to mention the strobe mode, which makes it a feature.

The H501 UI obviously has some smarts to it, and I was wondering what ELSE could be hidden in the UI. 

The classic example of this is the unlocking of a Novatac 120EDC to 120P specification by carrying out several hundred button presses in the right mode.

I shoulda been clearer in my first post.


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 12, 2009)

I understood, but i don`t believe, that there is an easter egg like with the novatec which actually adds function. The novatec easteregg is not meant to be an easter egg. The consumer is not meant to figure out how to change the light from EDC to P as this is a considerable increase in worth.
I dont think that something similar is possible with the zebras - but who knows?

I consider the novatec thing as a "bug". An easter egg would be something funny or so which doesnt actually add function.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 13, 2009)

Warm tint LED and NO strobe.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 13, 2009)

It depends on what they mean by stobe mode to me... a fast "tactical" :shakehead strobe is rather useless on a headlamp. A blink mode that does locater duty is fine. Sounds like the "strobe" is reasonably out of the way in the UI so it isn't a huge problem, but still nothing says puke like being 4000m in altitude, on the side of a mountain and accidentally fast strobing yourself (and your group) due to tired, uncoordinated hands. (yeah yeah I'm an extreme case of headlamp use but still...)

I wholeheartedly welcome a 5A tint to the Zebralight and, provided everything reviews well, I will be buying a few of the 501s for family and friends... and awaiting a warm tinted H60 :devil:


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, i do use headlamps in the way you discribed above and i would be surprised if it was even possible to double click fast eough with fat gloves on your hands... well it might be, but i think this "problem" is quite constructed.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 13, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> In fact, i would`nt like the storb mode if it was as with the L0D/LD01:
> With the L0D you always get the annoying strobemode while switching through the modes. I would take the LD01 for having less modes and beeing more comfortable because of that.
> 
> With the Zebralights its different: As the strobe mode is hidden behind a double-click it wont be annoying while clicking through the standard modes. It only comes up if you want it to.
> Thats great.


I agree that the ZL UI where strobe is hidden is nicer, you won't ever see strobe with the L0D if you don't want to and get used to the UI. I've bought more L0D's than I can count and no one I've given them to (not a single one of them a flashaholic) seems to have a problem with the strobe coming on when they don't want it. Three modes of brightness which is pretty easy to hit the one you want, then turn the light off when you're done! 


Flying Turtle said:


> Strobe's okay since it's hidden. It would be nice if the frequency could be adjusted from strobe to slow beacon.
> 
> Geoff


I wish all lights with strobe had this selectability! 


EngrPaul said:


> [OT]
> 
> I think it would be really cool if Zebralight offered a spinning pedestal, then you could turn your light into a baby lighthouse.
> 
> [/OT]


I'll pay another $10 for that feature! lovecpf


----------



## Shorty66 (Mar 13, 2009)

I own a L0D myself and i like switching through the modes to see which mode suits the givven situation best. I dont like to turn the light off after the high mode and wait a few seconds till i can choose medium again. Thats why i usally just go further through the modes and thats way strobe and sos do get a bit annoying. 
Not that i would turn them on accidently but i like the convinience of a three-mode light over that of a five-mode one. 
The hidden strobe on the zebra makes the light feel like a three-mode light while offering the versatility of a 4 mode-light.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd vote for a red LED and a quick strobe. It would make an amazing bike taillight, daylight-visible.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 13, 2009)

chose warm but no strobe. 

dont see need for strobe in headlight. 

i can understand a low or medium blinker as warning/locator signal (2-4 flashes a second or so?)

warm tint: i think it would work better in environment this would be used most. (in my case.. in the woods or mostly while working on car.. white cool leds are not as nice work lights)

and i clearly am not over the tint of incans.. 

i am waiting with paypal ready, if there really is a warm tint 501 for sale next week! strobe or not! 

-normal tint, i might be able to fight the urge to buy, if i know the warmer ones are just week or 2 away.


----------



## moses (Mar 14, 2009)

I personally use strobe quite a bit when walking along narrow roads in the mountains at sunset to warn cars. This is what I miss switching from Fenix to Nitecore.

Mo


----------



## HorizonSon (Mar 15, 2009)

I would prefer the "warm" tint, as it is a more "natural" tint. FYI "natural" being our biggest light is our immediate star called the Sun and it emitts a "warm" illumination...

I walk 2-4 miles almost every night; whether rain, hail, wind (if not too bad) and on new-moons. The ONLY sources of light are: any exposed moon or stars and the occassional faint porch light off in the distance between a grove of trees'n'bushes. I live ON the SouthWest Coast of Oregon... It's rainy, foggy and VERY dark, six months out of the year, lol.



As far as a "strobe" goes? If it was a "blinker", I'd be all over it; oh yeah!!! But if it is a fast stobe; no thank you; oh no way, uh-uh... I would ideally prefer one that was programed as "One fast blink every exact second" = 60 blinks per minute..... Or even a 30bpm version.

Irregardless; I would want it set as a "hidden" feature. One that is completely avoided in typical use; but easily used if so desired/needed.

I find the strobe and SOS setup of my Fenix flashlights to very very annoying. They darn right **** me off! I LOVE my Fenix's EXCEPT for this ONE reason. So much so, that I am looking for alternative compariable flashlights...



I will probably be purchasing one H50 in the next week. I most certainly will be purchasing ATLEAST one H501, when they become available.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 15, 2009)

HorizonSon said:


> FYI "natural" being our biggest light is our immediate star called the Sun and it emitts a "warm" illumination...


 
Well, not exactly. But after it's been filtered through the atmosphere at low incidence it may be.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

The 501 is available now on the zebrlight website

Jens


----------



## HorizonSon (Mar 16, 2009)

Two H501's will be inbound shortly! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## piper (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone know what accessories ship with the H501?

Thx,

Piper


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 16, 2009)

unf. one for me too. just COULDNT wait for warm tint version. 

impulse buy nerve won this battle in 15 seconds.. 
log in cpf. check this thread. wait for zebras page to open. see its in stock. 5second thinking. and then add to cart. hahahah


----------



## 1anrm (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it is  it'll be my first headlamp ever! Was so close to getting the H50 good thing I waited for the H501! it's worth the wait IMHO.


----------



## HorizonSon (Mar 16, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> unf. one for me too. just COULDNT wait for warm tint version.
> 
> impulse buy nerve won this battle in 15 seconds..
> log in cpf. check this thread. wait for zebras page to open. see its in stock. 5second thinking. and then add to cart. hahahah


 


+1


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 17, 2009)

Have I missed something here? There is nothing about strobe in the H501. on their website. Just figured they would have updated the site since sales have begun.

Geoff


----------



## Sadsack (Mar 17, 2009)

I was looking forward to a Q3-5A in one. Guess I'll just have to wait. :sigh:


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 17, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Have I missed something here? There is nothing about strobe in the H501. on their website. Just figured they would have updated the site since sales have begun.
> 
> Geoff


 

No the title of this thread is just a wish list. I was tricked too at first.:thumbsdow


----------



## piper (Mar 17, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Have I missed something here? There is nothing about strobe in the H501. on their website. Just figured they would have updated the site since sales have begun.
> 
> Geoff



The info is in the the 1st post in this thread. There is more in post #9 (and others).


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 17, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> No the title of this thread is just a wish list. I was tricked too at first.:thumbsdow



How I know (info from zebralight per email), there is strob mode on all H501, but I'm wondering too, why they not updated the website....

The "warm white" will be an option, I think this would be added in the future on the website.
If you like to buy a warm version , I would prefer, write a mail and ask zebralight about it.. I did this and I hope, I will get my new headlamp in the next week....

Regards, Jens


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you, Jens. Yes, I was referring to your e-mail from Zebralight. I guess we will just have to wait for the first lucky owner to report.

Geoff


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 17, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> How I know (info from zebralight per email), there is strob mode on all H501, but I'm wondering too, why they not updated the website....
> 
> The "warm white" will be an option, I think this would be added in the future on the website.
> If you like to buy a warm version , I would prefer, write a mail and ask zebralight about it.. I did this and I hope, I will get my new headlamp in the next week....
> ...


 
It was the words "now with" that got me going. Like you I have not seen the web site updated and somehow think this will be some time off as read about email from ZL saying these LED's are in short supply. I would like to see a warm tint but want no strobe. Anyways I will read all the reviews and hope to hear how yours works out. I have the H50-Q5 and like it so want a H501 too. I guess that is the way it rolls around these parts.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 19, 2009)

website is updated, strobemode is added!

Jens


----------



## Lux Luthor (Mar 19, 2009)

moses said:


> I personally use strobe quite a bit when walking along narrow roads in the mountains at sunset to warn cars. This is what I miss switching from Fenix to Nitecore.
> 
> Mo



Same here. The strobe is much more visible to cars than constant on. As long as it's a hidden mode, I think it's great. Good work Zebralight!


----------



## pobox1475 (Mar 26, 2009)

Waiting for *warm tint*.


----------



## concept0 (Mar 26, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> Waiting for *warm tint*.


 
It's available, just not on the website. See my post over here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2892835&postcount=238


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=215426

Hi all, have updated and added pictures, beamshots and luxreadings with the new H501!
post 1,2, 29, 38
Jens


----------

